
Show HN: 1News – Latest News in Short - jishangiras
http://www.1news.me/
======
jishangiras
Just the gist --> All the news in short bits Just the latest --> Updated in
real time Just the relevant --> Artificially Intelligent News Engine picks
only the important phrases

8 CATEGORIES

\- TOP - ENTERTAINMENT - SPORTS - TECHNOLOGY - \- BUSINESS - POLITICS -
LIFESTYLE - SCIENCE -

World News / Choose your country. - Australia - India - USA - UK (For now.
More to come.)

